# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Wespensteek

## AJH

Hallo,

Ik heb even een vraag over een wespensteek. Ruim 15 jaar geleden ben ik gestoken, en toen werd mijn hele onderarm rond de steek rood. Gisteren ben ik weer gestoken tussen mijn duim en wijsvinger. De wesp hing eraan, en de angel bleef steken. Het deed erg zeer. Omdat ik veel allergieen heb was ik steeds bang voor de volgende steek. Ik heb gelijk een aerius ingenomen, en er zalf op gedaan. Toen langs de huisarts. Mijn hand was behoorlijk dik geworden. Ik kreeg een prednison kuurtje en tavegyl, een anti-allegie middeltje. De plek is nog steeds gevoelig en wat dikker, maar wat ik vreemd vind is dat het heel zeer doet als ik de hand onder de koude kraan heb. Die pijn voel ik heel diep in mijn hand. Bij warm water voel ik dat niet. Weet iemand wat dat kan zijn?

Hartelijke groet, AJH.

----------

